# Harlequin Mime force by Garden Ninja Studios



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

These Harlequins were started up as an allied force to a set black leather clad Dark Eldar.

You might notice that the bright colors they use are all the same ones as the anime hair from the DE. The concept for this force was that most of them would be in black and white, with only one color on each harlequin. The pattern was broken on the centerpiece minis (the solitaire and titan) who use a little of every color in their scheme.


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

More nice stuff, always difficult to do those check marks allover it seems you went for some limited aspects of that for Harlequins, using them more as a spot color in concert with the black in most cases.

Not sure how i like the promently black scheme you've got going but still shows some great painting. That you can do.

Though definitely not likeing the face on the titan(name slips my mind) but seems to be a creapy almost face of one of the door knocker off the the david bowie labyrinth.
..


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

I really like the scheme. They actually look horrible (in a good way)


----------

